

Google offers Yahoo help to deflect Microsoft's bid - cawel
http://www.iht.com/articles/2008/02/04/business/google.php

======
amichail
The saddest thing about this hostile takeover is that Microsoft doesn't seem
to care that Yahoo employees generally don't like it.

With capitalism, it's all about doing what's best for the company. It's not
about the individual at all.

Don't get me wrong: capitalism is great -- provided that you are the CEO.

~~~
ironwill
Yahoo employees collectively forfeited that right when they "cashed out" of
their holdings, and sold their stakes to outsiders in sufficient quantities to
let those outsiders control their destiny.

As a normal non-employee shareholder of Yahoo, I am pissed off at the value
destruction Yahoo has done, so it is well within my rights to demand that they
accept this too-good-to-pass-up offer.

They cannot have their cake and eat it too - they wanted the liquidity and the
exit, and now they cannot whine.

(Yes, most current employees never participated in the bonanza, but they did
join a company where former employees had the bonanza and then jumped ship -
who asked them to join such a diluted company, if they wanted to be in control
of their own destiny?)

Same applies to start-ups here: if you sell yourself, don't later claim that
the new owner did this or that. If you want to control your destiny, stay
private or at least majority private. Of course that contradicts the quest for
exit that motivates so many here, ...

